# My puppy was put to sleep at the vet!



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

*Puppy sleeping at the vet ,*


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Sleepiest puppy ever! Cute!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a ruff life!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

How very cute! Not crazy about your thread title, however.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

ggdenny said:


> How very cute! Not crazy about your thread title, however.


Yeah I agree, it was a little mean, so I changed it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

ggdenny said:


> How very cute! Not crazy about your thread title, however.


Agreed. I was scared to read this one. Cute video though.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Almanac said:


> Yeah I agree, it was a little mean, so I changed it.


I was hesitant to open this thread too. The thread's title hasn't changed though...maybe a Mod can change it for you?

Cute puppy, cute video


----------

